# Silverking on craigslist



## Kstone (Jun 26, 2017)

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/bik/6188794310.html

Dunno a thing about the value of these other than that some of the frames are worth as much as my car and I hear they are hard to polish...

Lookie...shiny...


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 26, 2017)

Katie if you are close you should go look at it. if only to gain some familliarity with these bikes. They have amazing casting and construction qualities.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 27, 2017)

That's a big head start on that bike. The fork and light may take some time to find.
http://www.nostalgic.net/1947-monark-silver-king-hex-tube


----------



## kreika (Jun 27, 2017)

Flash $700 in his face tell him it's missing some pricey parts???


----------



## TINYuproar (Jun 27, 2017)

I live soooooo far away.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 27, 2017)

Darn it!  I just left my house in Hershey on Sunday!  This is only about 12 miles away....


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 28, 2017)

If that sells for a grand,mine must be worth way more.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2017)

The polishing part is easy compared to finding the headlight and fork. The headlight alone is going to be five bills easy--if you can find one.  V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodz (Jun 28, 2017)

Unfortunately it's been broken, has a nasty repair on the left side of bike, rack is also broken at the seat post clamp area... not worth 1k imo.


----------



## TINYuproar (Jun 28, 2017)

ratrodz said:


> Unfortunately it's been broken, has a nasty repair on the left side of bike, rack is also broken at the seat post clamp area... not worth 1k imo.




How do you have these other images/know about these repairs?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodz (Jun 28, 2017)

TINYuproar said:


> How do you have these other images/know about these repairs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I asked


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)

Now go flash $200 in face tell him it's damaged and missing very expensive hard to find parts.


----------



## TINYuproar (Jun 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Now go flash $200 in face tell him it's damaged and missing very expensive hard to find parts.





I tried messaging him last night.  No response yet.  I'm going to call the number in the AM and see if anyone answers.  I would need it shipped though.  I live 10 hours away!  Anyone on the CABE live close to this guy/willing to pick it up and ship it to me for a handling fee?  I'd like to build a hexbar rat.  Honestly I don't care about the frame flaw since it would be a rat bike and you're right that it makes the collectible value plummet.  I want it as a rider.  Don't really care about the accessories.  It wouldn't make a good resto because of the frame flaw and everyone else is right that the fork/light would be totally impossible to find! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Jun 29, 2017)

TINYuproar said:


> I tried messaging him last night.  No response yet.  I'm going to call the number in the AM and see if anyone answers.  I would need it shipped though.  I live 10 hours away!  Anyone on the CABE live close to this guy/willing to pick it up and ship it to me for a handling fee?  I'd like to build a hexbar rat.  Honestly I don't care about the frame flaw since it would be a rat bike and you're right that it makes the collectible value plummet.  I want it as a rider.  Don't really care about the accessories.  It wouldn't make a good resto because of the frame flaw and everyone else is right that the fork/light would be totally impossible to find!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I do frequent trips to Baltimore, and that's on it's way. If there is no one closer than myself and you/the guy don't mind the wait of a week or two for me to get down there... I can go and get it for you.


----------



## TINYuproar (Jun 29, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I do frequent trips to Baltimore, and that's on it's way. If there is no one closer than myself and you/the guy don't mind the wait of a week or two for me to get down there... I can go and get it for you.




AHHHHHHH that would be brilliant!  I'm going to try to nab just the frame from him.  If I have to buy the whole thing I'll just sell the accessory items.  How much to you for handling, good sir? ...and shipping frame only would be around $50-$75ish.  How much do you think that whole bike would he to ship to 49503?  Cheapest/slowest shipping possible. ...and I definitely don't mind waiting.  I'll let you know how contacting the seller goes.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 29, 2017)

TINYuproar said:


> I'm going to try to nab just the frame from him.  If I have to buy the whole thing I'll just sell the accessory items.




I don't understand that logic...it's not far from complete as is with some hard to find parts specific to the hextube as is.
I found the correct light with an aluminum top on a '46 steel bike, they can be found and you could use a pedestal Super Deluxe light or something else as a placeholder.  Fork is not a hard find and you could size down a ladies.
Not a rare bike, but deserves better than your plan although I'll give you credit for the pursuit having (correctable) damage.

Chris


----------



## TINYuproar (Jun 29, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I don't understand that logic...it's not far from complete as is with some hard to find parts specific to the hextube as is.
> I found the correct light with an aluminum top on a '46 steel bike, they can be found and you could use a pedestal Super Deluxe light or something else as a placeholder.  Fork is not a hard find and you could size down a ladies.
> Not a rare bike, but deserves better than your plan although I'll give you credit for the pursuit having (correctable) damage.
> 
> Chris




The logic is that I've always wanted to build a hexbar rat.  But all I ever see is restored hexbars for $7k-$10k online.  This is my best chance to do the thing I actually /want/ to do without spending a small fortune.  Selling the accessory items would allow this for next to nothing for me.  I recognize that parting a nearly perfect one is a travesty.  I'm not one to part a bike for profit.  I love the designs the engineers/designers intended.  But this is the first damaged one, unrestored, and not $7k that I've seen in 10 years.  I would love the opportunity to make something beautiful and unique out of this great bike with low collectible value.  I don't want a show-queen.  I want to ride it!  Sorry if I caused any offense.  I'm not trying to rock the boat.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TINYuproar (Jun 29, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I do frequent trips to Baltimore, and that's on it's way. If there is no one closer than myself and you/the guy don't mind the wait of a week or two for me to get down there... I can go and get it for you.




Phone call twice.  Voicemail full.  No answer.  Number not textable because landline.  No response from email yet after 1.5 days.  -_- 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 29, 2017)

I think your way off on the 7k


----------



## TINYuproar (Jun 29, 2017)

Glenn Rhein said:


> I think your way off on the 7k




The $7k is how much I always see them listed for.  I'm not off.  Maybe the people selling them are off though.  Either way, I've never seen one at a dollar amount below $2k.  What is the actual value?  Of restored?  Of unrestored?  Either way, I can't get the Craigslister to respond to any form of communication.  So, it may not matter.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 29, 2017)

If anyone does end up with this and does part it?  I will pay $200 for the guard.

Thanks


----------



## TINYuproar (Jul 3, 2017)

Just emailed again today.  No response still.  If anyone has direct contact with this dude, I would love to get in touch with him!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TINYuproar (Aug 15, 2017)

Super late in posting this.  FINALLY picked up my '48 Silver King Hex from Memory Lane Swap Meet on Friday.  MASSIVE thanks to @Kstone (Katie Stone) for her wonderful assistance and great friendship!  What a journey she's been on!  This bike has seen more states I'm the past week than its entire lifetime before.  Katie risked life and limb to nab this from the Craigslister, toted her from state to state on her sweet bike rack, took her for an inaugural ride with gorgeous horse friends, and they even had a photo-shoot together before dropping her off with another GREAT CABE member, Howard, to taxie her to Grand Rapids, OH, for me to drive from Grand Rapids, MI to pick her up.  Thanks to Howard as well for all your help!   The CABE is such a fantastic community of people!  Also, congrats on your Aerocycle Howard!  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 16, 2017)

I like the bike...but my eyes can't get past the floral pants


----------

